
Show HN: Desk – lightweight workspace management for the shell - jobeirne
https://github.com/jamesob/desk
======
rane
zaw's[1] history widget on Ctrl-R is so much better than the regular backward
history search that it's difficult to imagine using a shell without it
anymore.

1: [https://github.com/zsh-users/zaw](https://github.com/zsh-users/zaw)

------
eivarv
This looks useful!

I've also been working on tools to make user context switching easier on the
terminal (such as a project of mine called prm[0]), and I'm currently working
on bringing this sort of functionality to the desktop environment.

If you (or anyone else) wants to talk about these sorts of things, or know of
any good relevant research, please drop me a line here or at eivind dot
arvesen at gmail dot com.

[0]: [https://github.com/eivind88/prm](https://github.com/eivind88/prm)

------
jabagonuts
On the surface, Desk workspaces seem very similar to tmux sessions. I'm
curious why one would choose Desk over tmux to manage multiple workspaces in
the shell? [https://robots.thoughtbot.com/a-tmux-crash-
course](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/a-tmux-crash-course)

~~~
nightcracker
From what I saw they're rather dissimilar.

Desk reminds me more of Python's virtualenv.

------
bryanlarsen
It would be cool if this functionality could be hooked into cd like rvm does.

~~~
techdragon
No it would not. I cannot begin to count the hours I've lost debugging ruby
script based tools implicitly dependent on this behaviour. Just no. rbenv is
better, particularly due to totally not doing that sort of "magic".

------
systemz
I don't understand this concept at all. How this can help me?

------
aliakhtar
The main feature seems to be that you're letting me use the same command in
different environments, to do different things?

------
twsted
I like the concept.

